# Cost of dipping Kerb



## butterflyj (5 Jun 2009)

I have been granted retrospective planning permission for my driveway.

It is now a case of getting a builder with liabilty insurance to carry out the dip to the kerb.

I have been quoted €800. The builder is saying 3 men taking 2 days. There are 3 driveways (ie. 3 houses) that need to be done. Is this a realistic figure? He would be cutting into the council's existing concrete footpath and creating the dip dimesions approx 1m x 3.5m


----------



## mel o (6 Jun 2009)

Can't you get the council to do this and pay for it? I know this is what some of my neighbours have done (dublin city council). I think there's a set fee to have it done. I remember hearing how much it was at the time and not being shocked at the price. Your price is shocking, I think.


----------



## Mauri (6 Jun 2009)

My neighbours got Dublin City Council to do it. I thought this was obligotory, I may be wrong about the obligation bit.


----------



## butterflyj (6 Jun 2009)

I am in North County Dublin and I have been advised that Fingal County Council don't do them anymore. It appears that I still have to pay them a fee on top of the planning permission that has been granted.

I then need to get a builder that is acceptable to the council to carry out the work.


----------



## notagardener (8 Jun 2009)

A mate of mine got this job done for €350 .  He asked a South Dublin Corporation crew about 'dishing' of the kerb and left his mobile number with them.  Within days their foreman contacted him and job was done - no questions asked...worth a go


----------



## Padraigb (8 Jun 2009)

notagardener said:


> A mate of mine got this job done for €350 .  He asked a South Dublin Corporation crew about 'dishing' of the kerb and left his mobile number with them.  Within days their foreman contacted him and job was done - no questions asked...worth a go



That sounds to me like a dodgy deal: the "no questions asked" is something of an indication. Was it done with materials and equipment paid for by the local authority, and on time paid for by the local authority? Such things are not good.


----------



## sparkeee (8 Jun 2009)

not good for who?


----------



## Padraigb (8 Jun 2009)

sparkeee said:


> not good for who?



Not good for those who pay for equipment, materials, and time which are diverted from a public body to a private deal. That is the taxpayer/ratepayer -- you and me.


----------



## Mauri (8 Jun 2009)

Padraigb said:


> That sounds to me like a dodgy deal: the "no questions asked" is something of an indication. Was it done with materials and equipment paid for by the local authority, and on time paid for by the local authority? Such things are not good.




I have to agree with you. If one is willing to give so called brown envelopes to certain sections of the local authority they will do anything for you.  One example and I could give more but won't bore you. Our streets were supposed to be cleaned each week after bin collection. We noticed this was not been done, the reason being the little trucks were busy disposing of rubbish from the rear of our  local shops. Saving the shops paying full price to the council for this service but rewarding the street cleaners.

Some of them can be very uncooperative and greedy. I would prefer not to encourage this, after all we are already paying them through our taxes.


----------

